
Machine Learning to Identify Environmentally At-Risk Communities in the U.S - bctwilson
http://arcg.is/2j5jEIS
======
guitarbill
It's useful, but very laggy. And the raw(?) data in the popups don't have any
units or any comparison values/indicators. "DieselPM 97.57" \- could be
awesome, average or awful, e.g. lowest/worst percentile would be good.

------
ramzyo
For anyone interested in the paper outlining the ML methodology used to create
the visualization:

(pdf) [http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2016/report/ShenWilson-
WhereCa...](http://cs229.stanford.edu/proj2016/report/ShenWilson-
WhereCanCleanTechnologyHelp-report.pdf)

------
philipkglass
I was confused when I first visited: the initial view (tried Chrome and
Firefox) makes it look like the only hazardous areas of the US are around Los
Angeles and... Idaho/Montana?? If you zoom in a lot of other hazard-blobs
start rendering.

